# Update on Grim and the lost coat



## Nancy Jocoy (Apr 19, 2006)

A few months ago I posted on Grim loosing much of his hair and it being dry and brittle (post neuter)

http://www.workingdogforum.com/vBulletin/f25/loosing-topcoat-post-neuter-22387/#post310624


Well...the coat has since come back in beautifully and thick. Still as coarse and wiry as it was before. But nice and shiny again. No shedding. Strange.

Keeping him on TOTW if his next blood panels are good. 

Did decide to go ahead and give the dog metacam (he has some spondylosis) and it has, in fact, made a remarkable change-the changes due to the arthritis were so gradual they were not noticeable, so I figure that may extend his working life and quality of life and we will just do the panels every 6 months. Giving it to the old dysplastic girl as well. She is jumping around like a puppy.

Tough decisions. It is not cheap. NSAIDS may cause long term damage (but I can meter the dose and monitor for impact) but I would rather loose a dog a few years early if they were good years than later if it was debilitated.


----------



## Maren Bell Jones (Jun 7, 2006)

Glad to hear he's doing much better! What you describe is often why I recommend trying NSAIDs plus the supplements and whatnot because the pain can creep up very gradually and our dogs are so good at hiding it. It can be really nice having them feel like themselves again. When you say it's not cheap, did you get a $4 script for meloxicam?


----------



## Bob Scott (Mar 30, 2006)

Glad to hear he's doing better!


----------



## ann schnerre (Aug 24, 2006)

good news, nancy!!

i used metacam (short-term) when Brix was "rolled" by a slow-moving vehicle--it was relatively cheap, i think $75 for a <12-16> oz bottle....

but glad to hear it's helping Grim and the old girl


----------



## Nancy Jocoy (Apr 19, 2006)

Maren Bell Jones said:


> Glad to hear he's doing much better! What you describe is often why I recommend trying NSAIDs plus the supplements and whatnot because the pain can creep up very gradually and our dogs are so good at hiding it. It can be really nice having them feel like themselves again. When you say it's not cheap, did you get a $4 script for meloxicam?


No, I talked with the vet about it and also did some research and felt 

(1) I could not adjust down the dose of the pill as I could with the liquid-1/4 of the smallest human dose may still be more than I need in the end.
(2) The inactive ingredients are different and the human form has been associated with more severe side effects 

Tough line but I saw what happened to my mother when Medco forced her to switch from Tramadol to generic tramadol.....those other agents play a huge role in drug absorbtion and bioavailablity. Vet agreed to match internet pricine (always ask; they want your business) but I have not found it that cheap. I found around $120 for a 180mL bottle.


----------



## Alan Fielding (Dec 7, 2009)

Nancy- I Had dog who was on metacam for the last 7 years of her life -- she lived until she was 15 years and was active throughout. Always give the minimum daily dose that reduces the pain and always give it with a full meal. jmo


----------



## Nancy Jocoy (Apr 19, 2006)

Yes that is what I am doing. The vet suggested going the full dose (I have to look at my papers but we are in it for about a week now), testing blood after 10-14 days, then metering it down 5lbs at a time..........and monitoring every 6 months.

I do give it with food.


----------

